# Ameri-do-te



## TimoS (Aug 12, 2011)

Came across this on another forum :ultracool

[yt]3CGMWlXosp4[/yt]


----------



## clfsean (Aug 12, 2011)

Brilliant!!! The Foot Fist Way redux...


----------



## Jenna (Aug 12, 2011)

Where can I join?


----------



## Cyriacus (Aug 12, 2011)

They sure do like attacking the Groin


----------



## TimoS (Aug 12, 2011)

The techniques on this Ashida Kim uhyeah are remarkably similar 
[yt]1Xw5wjwVkFc[/yt]


----------



## Jenna (Aug 12, 2011)

1. Kill your opponent.
2. After you are certain he is dead, reverse tiger claw and kill him again.
3. After you are certain he is dead, neck break and kill him again.
4. After you are certain...


----------



## seasoned (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully there are not people out there that would or may still fall for this brand of MA teaching. Although very entertaining, at the same time also, very sad. Made my day.....


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 12, 2011)

Hilarious!  Thank you!


----------



## 72ronin (Aug 12, 2011)

seasoned said:


> Hopefully there are not people out there that would or may still fall for this brand of MA teaching. Although very entertaining, at the same time also, very sad. Made my day.....



There probably is....

http://youtu.be/WL0_cnibCXE

OK, to be fair, parts of this were probably intended to entertain the crowd but..
This is consistent with their demonstrations and gradings, and a lot of what you see is standard for them. Aussie-do-te ??

edit; Yuksu?? sounds korean, not japanese. they are defining bunkai/oyo with the term yuksu.. Anyone heard of yuksu before?


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 28, 2011)

"I always win in a groin grabbing contest."


----------

